# AKEDA Dovetail Jig on eBay



## BVSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,
Just saw an Akeda 16 on eBay. I know that they are as rare as Hen's Teeth these days, as I had a very hard time finding mine. Anyway, FYI, there is one up for sale.
Regards,
Brian


----------

